# Parker Tornado F4



## Jim (Jul 29, 2016)

Finally saved enough coins to buy my crossbow. I picked up a Parker Tornado F4. Very happy with it, fits nice and it shoots awesome. I can't wait for deer season!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Jul 29, 2016)

Remember you were looking for one last year, glad to see you got one and happy hunting.
I can't see it by the pic., but on my Excalibur the string is supposed to be OFF THE RUBBER BUMPERS by 1/8-1/4". Check on that, either in your manual or on a Parker forum as to what they recommend. I have seen Excaliburs with the string pressing into the bumpers, which means the brace height isn't set correctly and also will also cause the bumpers to fail prematurely. 
The Parker may be different, but if I were you I would at least check on what I'm saying. I was really vigilant on checking the brace height as the string stretched on mine, again the Parker may not be prone to what I'm talking about.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks overboard! I looked and the string is up against the rubber bumper. I will check it out! good eye! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2016)

They are supposed to barely be touching according to the manual. I feel much better! :LOL2: 

Thanks again overboard! :beer:


----------



## overboard (Jul 30, 2016)

Very good! :beer: 
If you can, find a forum where they discuss the Parkers. I found one for the Excalibur and there was some pretty good info. in it and was glad I read a lot of the posts. Just like "TinBoats", forums have been invaluable to me concerning a lot of things, only problem is I have notes all over on things I found, and now I just need to find the note! :lol:


----------



## JMichael (Jul 30, 2016)

When I bought my first xbow, I got an attached quiver that would hold my bolts. Didn't take me but a couple of hunts before I ditched the quiver and started taking two bolts (one on bow and one in backpack with tip guard on) with me on each trip to the stand. The quiver got in the way more than it helped and I quickly realized you don't get a second shot if you miss and if you haven't stuck a deer in two tries, you better go back to camp an check your sights. LoL


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2016)

JMichael said:


> When I bought my first xbow, I got an attached quiver that would hold my bolts. Didn't take me but a couple of hunts before I ditched the quiver and started taking two bolts (one on bow and one in backpack with tip guard on) with me on each trip to the stand. The quiver got in the way more than it helped and I quickly realized you don't get a second shot if you miss and if you haven't stuck a deer in two tries, you better go back to camp an check your sights. LoL



:LOL2: :beer:

Well said!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 1, 2016)

=D> :beer: =D>


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 16, 2016)

My Dad just picked up the same crossbow. How do you like it?

We planted an old 3 acre hay field in corn this year on my grandfathers property, corn is doing great. Just planted about 1/2 an acre between the standing corn and woods in a food plot over the weekend. Hoping it draws the deer in for early bow season. First time we've done either.


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2016)

so far I'm rally happy with it. I have it almost dialed in. Next comes the broadhead test. :lol:


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 16, 2016)

Jim said:


> so far I'm rally happy with it. I have it almost dialed in. Next comes the broadhead test. :lol:



Sweet!!

What grain broadheads/field points are you using? What did you find the mill dots zeroed in at? 20, 30, 40 and 50 yards? Or is it something different? Just trying to get an idea for getting my Dad a little head start in getting his sighted in, and of course for when I borrow it :lol:


----------



## Jim (Aug 17, 2016)

Out of the box it is almost dialed in for 20-30-40-50. I am trying to do 30-40-50-60.

For Broadheads I am going try Blood Therapy OCD: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=41373

I purchased 3 packages of 3 and will destroy one package testing them out to 60 yards.....hopefully. :LOL2:


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 17, 2016)

Cool. Thanks!!


----------



## JMichael (Aug 18, 2016)

Haven't seen it mentioned, so what lb pull is that bow? I'm not sure about the newer stronger bows (over 150 lb) but if they shoot anything like the 150 lb, I would advise not shooting over about 45 yds. I stuck a deer at about 55 with mine once and it didn't penetrate for crap. Ended up not finding that deer until odor gave it away several days later. Haven't made that mistake again. I concentrate on 10 to 45 yds now. But, my bow is only 150 lb, so yours may be stronger and better able to make those longer shots with enough power to justify taking the shot.


----------



## Jim (Aug 18, 2016)

Draw weight is 165lbs.

I am [strike]hoping[/strike] praying the shot is allot closer. :LOL2: 

If after getting comfortable with the crossbow I don't feel confident that I can consistently hit the mark at 60 yards, I will let it walk.


Specs for the crossbow if anyone is interested: https://www.parkerbows.com/crossbows.html?action=detail&detailsku=1148


----------



## Jim (Sep 4, 2016)

This is starting to get expensive!





Dialed in at 30 yards!





Daddy's little hunter! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMichael (Sep 4, 2016)

Shortly after getting my first crossbow, I learned the hard way also. Now I shoot at a different bullseye with each arrow to prevent that sort of damage.


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2016)

JMichael said:


> Now I shoot at a different bullseye with each arrow to prevent that sort of damage.



I feel so stupid now. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2016)

:LOL2: 

I just don't think. DUNCE!


----------



## overboard (Sep 5, 2016)

:lol: You're learning Jim!
Now if you get one like this in the crosshairs, just try not to shake too much!!! :LOL2:


----------



## JMichael (Sep 6, 2016)

Jim said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > Now I shoot at a different bullseye with each arrow to prevent that sort of damage.
> ...


Don't feel too bad, I tore up a few bolts before I figured it out. haha Here's a tip I'll leave you with. Don't waste your money on aluminum bolts. With the power of these xbows, it doesn't take much to warp a shaft and the slightest bit of warp will cause you to miss your mark by enough that you could lose that deer. Spend the extra bucks and buy some good quality carbon fiber bolts. It's money well spent.


----------

